

EBay/Craigslist: Pierre Omidyar’s corporate spying scandal - TravelTechGuy
http://pando.com/2015/06/19/pierre-omidyars-corporate-spying-scandal-buried-for-good-as-ebay-sells-craigslist-stake/

======
TravelTechGuy
Question: after reading about Omidyar's duplicity, does that take away from
the integrity of The Intercept? Can we trust that guy to not be spinning
another big hoax?

